

Virtual reality game relieves burn victims' pain - mhb
http://www.gimundo.com/Articles/Daily/903/23/03/2008/Virtual_Snow_World_Helps_Patients_Feel_No_Pain

======
mhb
More: <http://www.hitl.washington.edu/projects/vrpain/> <http://www.news-
medical.net/?id=36442>

